# Commemoratives



## Red Cent (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a state police commemorative and a city commemorative. I have been told that the value would be the value of any M19 4" 357 unfired. True?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Not necessarily. To the average shooter - probably so. But to a collector, a commemorative NIB brings a premium over a standard gun.


----------

